# Help identifying my Ariens snowblower



## jpreza (Nov 26, 2019)

I picked a non-working Ariens snowblower from a yard sale for $20. The seller told me that the unit may need to have the carburetor rebuilt or replaced. That said, I'm trying to identify which model it is. The attachment no longer has a tag - the only one I was able to find was on the tractor piece (tecumseh engine). The tag reads Model HS40-55232A followed by serial 8267 13079. Can someone help me identify the series and manufacturing date?

It also has the following characteristics:

1) Attachment has a 20" scoop 
2) Tractor has the Ariens name on white plate with the 'A' logo (no Sno-Thro logo)
3) There appears to be a faint '6' where there used to be a decal. (assumption here is 6 hp?)
4) Has an attachment clutch (4 forward / 1 rear speed) + crank (run/stop). No key option. 
5) Chains on tires.

Thank you in advance! Joe:smile2:


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

A picture or two would help alot.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Plastic wheels, or pneumatic (air) tires?

HS40 to me means a 4 HP, and a 22,000 series given a 20 inch attachment. I own 2 922002's, and they have HS40's with plastic turf tires.

Look like any of these?

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page6.html

or like any of these (32,000 series)...

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page8.html


Remember that the tractor tag near where the lower left handlebar attaches to the tractor will tell you the tractor model and serial (maybe a rectangular sticker, with the same info stamped right below it)...and the bucket attachment will have a similar sticker on the right side below the chute.


----------



## jpreza (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks everyone, especially tslhaws, for your help! It does appear to be a 1974 Ariens snowblower but what threw me off is the serial number 8267 for the Tecumseh engine. From what I read on your website was that the '8' meant a year ending in 8, like '68, '78, '88, etc. and the '267' was the day of the year it was built. I looked for additional tags where you said to look, under the bucket and near the handlebar and was unable to find any others besides the tecumseh engine tag. The wheels appear to be plastic.

I've taken pictures and uploaded them. Thanks for your help again! Joe


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF jpreza

.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

On the engine there is no code after the HS-40 with 4#s then a letter (A,B, or C) after it????

ahhhh just saw pics..

Well by the numbers on tag:

if 1978 engine's B-day is September 24,1978
If a 1968 September 23,1968 

Not sure if plastic tires still came on 78's but have a feeling you have a 922018 or 922019(both 4 hp's) if so.....guesstimating of course. Or engine is replacement 4 hp engine.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Looks like a 922002 with a 922003 attachment to me - given the HS40 engine, attachment shape (flat outer panels), plastic turf tires, etc.

I own 2 of them. For lighter snows...they can handle roughly 6" of normal weighted snow. The engines (mine anyway) have been "troublesome", mainly dialing in optimal rpm's once the carbs were rebuilt. My hunch is the engines are tired being ultimately the real issue with both. Been working on the dance between the throttle "loop wire" and governor arm settings ever since acquiring both of them.

Start right up though. I re-treaded the wheels with Kenda K398's to give them a lot more grip. One plows fairly well now (not perfect imho, but throws snow well), the other not as well because I simply cannot get the governor to work under load like it should. And putting real rubber on them...very grippy traction. I simply didn't care for the bumpiness with chains, hence the re-treading choice.

I keep them as parts/backup machines for my 922008/922003. I like everything about them except the HS40's they currently have The 22,000 series I believe works rather well with our normal snows, and they certainly don't take up as much room as multiple 24 inch/10,000 series machines.


----------



## jpreza (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks guys! The scoop attachment is more like a "teardrop" sorry the angle of the pictures I took doesn't show it very well. That's why originally I thought it was a 924000 series with the "teardrop" scoop but as you mentioned, they may have been mixed and matched. 

I tried starting but no luck - definitely the carburetor is shot, so I was wondering if it's worth rebuilding it or just buying a new one. Also needs the clutch to engage the auger - at the moment it looks like you have to do it manually. Also, the hand crank looks like it's been adapted with a bolt and nut to hold it in place, which doesn't look original.

Does anyone know if these parts would still be available from Ariens given the age of the unit, or should I just worry about the carburetor and be done with it.

Any advice would be awesome....I'm a noobie at this.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Joe


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Is the axle solid with both wheels locked together and hard to turn or does it have differential making it easy to turn and pivot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpreza (Nov 26, 2019)

The wheels are fixed and hard to turn by themselves. I guess once moving it would be easier to turn. So it does not appear that the wheels move independently.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome Joe...


----------

